# US Salary's



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the minimum, middle and high wage levels for the US particulary interested in the Florida region


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Wages in the US depend (a LOT) on what line of work you're in, your background and your experience (how long in the trade, big companies, small companies, etc.). Then there is where you are in the US. Florida is a big "region" and has both urban and rural areas. 

And, not to be cynical, but wages can vary from almost 0 (if you're not legally working in the US) to Donald Trump level.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

PayScale - Salary Comparison, Salary Survey, Wages


----------



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

Fatbrit, Thank you very useful link, it would appear my husbands offer is a very good one.


----------

